

Mediapig – A brand new cloud VPS provider - philgourley
http://www.mediapig.co.uk

======
detaro
From the landing page, I don't see any reason why I should choose you vs one
of the established offers.

Especially since I only know that your cheapest offer is relatively expensive,
but not what it actually offers (No, you don't get an e-mail adress from me
just to figure that out).

Show your "magic" features, with videos/screenshots/demos, not just icons for
them.

~~~
philgourley
Okay thanks Detaro!

------
philgourley
We've only just launched and are still working out some kinks. I'd love to get
some feedback on Mediapig as a whole. Would you buy from us?

~~~
nanofortnight
There is little information about what you are offering on your website, and
certainly not enough to come to a purchasing decision. If it's behind the
registration wall: While I might be interested in a new VPS provider, nothing
on your main page compels me to register.

~~~
philgourley
Great feedback - Thanks. We'll work on updating our landing page to explain
our offerings better. Keep an eye on over the next few weeks if you're not yet
convinced into moving.

------
justfane
Need more information. Pricing Information? Uptime page? Forum?

Also why co.uk?

Would buy if more information was listed.

Also whom is the VPS's Backbone?

~~~
philgourley
Thanks for taking the time to feedback justfane. We'll work on getting that
information clearer for you. We've worked a great deal on providing clear
pricing but we'll look at communicating that better on our landing page.

------
mauricesvay
No pricing page?

~~~
philgourley
Hi mauricesvay - Our pricing is available in the purchase steps under "Get
started". We'll work on getting this moved closer to the landing page. Thanks
for the feedback!

